# Pulse Ox



## cycmkdill (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

Just wanted to clairfy the pulse ox.  There is some discrepancy in our office about the pulse ox-94760 and 94761.  Our MD does this on each patient.  We are hearing this is a procedure and others state it is part of the vitals.  I think it is part of the vitals.  We are an Oncology clinic.  Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## terri108 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am new at coding but I do believe from personal experience that pulse ox is part of vitals that measures the oxygen saturation in blood. 94760 would be a one time reading and I believe 94761 would be multiple pulse oximeter readings taken at different times like during a stress test. Pulse oximetry is usually a clip device they put on your finger and is frequently used in cardiology, also used during sleep studies, etc.


----------



## kellyross (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree that it may be typical to be part of the vitals in this instance... but if it's being done, I also think it should be reported... you might not get paid for it (ie: bundling), but the proper way to report it would be to bill the 94760/94761 along with other services provided during the visit.


----------

